
Minnesota Public Radio sent us one of the weirdest legal threats ever received - JoachimS
https://boingboing.net/2019/11/18/i-am-a-lawer.html
======
howard941
Paralegal, no answer from MPR -> Hanlon's Razor. In paralegals' defense my
paralegal was outstanding. She was also my wife but I digress. Good on MPR for
at least crediting the link to Naked Capitalism which is more than some of us
do when submitting Yves Smith's great finds to HN.

